

Hate PHP all you want but the fact of the matter is PHP makes money - alifaziz
http://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/duyaz/hate_php_all_you_want_but_the_fact_of_the_matter/

======
cafard
I don't know that I'll ever love it, but it is handy to know.

